# Hauling in October = Hauling my broke #$% back to work!!



## jdechant (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol...so I've got quite a bit of MAC since the last week of september until now. I just placed an order for the Red She Said, so as soon as it comes in (hopefully next week) then I will add pictures...

-Pink Manish l/g
-Manish Arora Pallette
-Devil blush
-Myth l/s
-Prrr l/g
-Blacktrack f/l
-209 brush
-3D Glitter
-Duo lash adhesive
-Cremesheen in Modesty l/s
-Cult of Cherry l/g
-242 brush
-239 brush
-116 brush
-fix +
-Pearlglide e/l in rave
-Pearlglide e/l in bankroll
-Pearlglide e/l in miss fortune
-Dervish l/l
-Lightly Ripe l/s
-Woodwinked e/s
-Shroom e/s
-Humid e/s
-Orange e/s
-MSF in Petticoat
-MES Trio in Dangerzone
-Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
-Dazzleglass in Baby sparks
-Quite, please l/s
-Hyperreal foundation in NC40
-Beauty Powder Blush in Stark Naked

*Ordered but not yet arrived..*
-Shine Manish l/g
-Two faced shadow insurance
-Play on Plums MES
-Raven Power Kohl
-Pinkarat l/g
-Trax e/s
-Fig 1 e/s
-Parrot e/s
-Bare study p/p
-Fabulush CCB
Pigment samples in:
-Golden Lemon
-Violet
-Teal
-Kitschmas
-Sweet Sienna
-Corn Flower



Ok...I think thats everything..for now..WOW writing it down really makes me feel like I have a problem..lol...oh well, at least I am not alone on Specktra!!








Finally got my order today and decided to take the pictures that I promised..I am only now realizing that I forgot to include the 239 and Fix +...O well...you guys get the idea...lol..these pictures also include two pigment samples that MAC threw into my order for me..one of Antique green and another in Copperbeam.





















And what I got in the mail today...


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 17, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You honestly did get some great stuff! How are you liking Modesty l/s? That is my new favorite, "my lips but better" lipstick!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm jealous!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_WOW WOW WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You honestly did get some great stuff! How are you liking Modesty l/s? That is my new favorite, "my lips but better" lipstick!_

 
Hey, Yes I loovee Modesty l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so nice and moisturizing and gives my lips a little extra oomph...lol... I am soo glad the cremesheen is here to stay! When I actually get to a counter, I will probably be getting some more.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow amazing haul, I love myth l/s.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Wow amazing haul, I love myth l/s._

 

Me too!! Its sooo pretty with a dark smokey eye!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

great haul!!! love Prrr l/g!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my! Those are a lot of goodies!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing haul!


----------



## Dana72 (Oct 19, 2008)

wow - amazing!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 20, 2008)

woooooooooooooooowwww u have lots of my faves in there, enjoy!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 20, 2008)

IM jealous..I just had a haul but nothing like yours..sounds like fun! Enjoy


----------



## hege (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! That is one big collective haul!


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is one big haul. Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! And like I said, should be getting my order in either tomorrow or wednesday and then I will make sure to put up some pics..


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is quite the haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm Jealous!!! 


Have fun with all of your awesome new goodies!!!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 21, 2008)

Yay! Order came in...will put pictures up after work!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Wowza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You hauled big time lol....Enjoy your new pretties!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

lucky! i love your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

wooot loving that haul!!!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow great haul!!


----------



## gitts (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy Moly, what a haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 22, 2008)

Wicked, Awesome Haul!!!


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow! it is soooo pretty all u got! Im jelaous!! grrr! hahah  kiddin' girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope u enjoy them


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 23, 2008)

Love everything! Great haul!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 23, 2008)

Now that is a HAUL!!!!! Nice stuff lots of my personal faves


----------



## ticki (Oct 23, 2008)

woah!  that's an awesome haul!  enjoy!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh, I'm drooling over the Manish!


----------

